# Good behaviour certificate Spain



## pringle (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello

I am really hoping anyone who is reading this can give me some advice. I am due to go to panel soon and have just been informed as I have lived in Spain in the past I need this certificate to prove I have no convictions abroad.

I have looked online & have seen a company who charges £129 each for check then £40 for it to be translated.

Has anyone out there had to do this & could you tell me how you went about it please?

Pringles x


----------



## pringle (Jun 7, 2011)

I've sorted this out now!

Pringle


----------



## Bluebell261 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi, 

I would love to know how you went about this, I lived and worked abroad for a UK travel company for 6 months so am expecting to have to provide this info too. 

Thanks


----------



## pringle (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Bluebell

I am using a private company who only does Spainish good conduct certificates to do the check. It is expensive at £129 but as I am going to panel in 3 weeks I really need it done quickly.

I should have the check back by the end of the week. Will post details of company when I get mine back & can confirm the company is ok.

Pringles x


----------



## Kaytie (May 7, 2005)

Hi,
this should've been done right at the start of your HS together with all other checks. What a last minute request. Fingers crossed that you get it back in time. 

And all the best for panel date x


----------



## pringle (Jun 7, 2011)

I know Katie, it's been a little stressful I can tell you.   That it comes back in time. Agency have now said that they will pay for it so pleased about that .

Pringles x


----------



## Bluebell261 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks Pringle and good luck!! Xx


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

These checks were done before we could progress to Stage 2 (although neither of us worked/lived abroad others on our prep course did)


----------



## pringle (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you Bluebell 

Kimmieb all are UK checks were done in stage one. It's just are Spanish check got overlooked. I'm just so glad they realised before panel day.  My agency have been fantastic overall and they have agreed to pay for the checks.

Pringles xx


----------

